# Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer Weitwurf-Spinnkombo, mit der ich vorrangig Köder wie Spökets oder Mefo-Blinker im Bereich 12 - 18g werfen möchte.

Dachte daher an einen Blank im Bereich 10 oder 10,6 Fuss, WG halt optimal 10 - 20g :m

Da komme ich doch sicher in den Bereich Mefo-Angeln, ist ja eine ähnliche Anforderung. Allerdings habe ich hier durchaus regelmässig mit größeren Fischen zu tun, gedacht ist das ganze zum Angeln im Strom auf Rapfen... Allerdings möchte ich natürlich schon eine leichte Rute haben...

Hat jemand einen Tip? |kopfkrat

Auf was sollte ich beim Aufbau achten?

Eher große Ringe? Anzahl?

Griff länger lassen (Hebel)?

Wäre nett wenn jemand Tips hätte! #6

CU Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Hej!

Ich fische an der Küste die Tusk MX in 3,oo mtr. angegeben 20-40 Gramm.
Das WG ist schamlos übertrieben.
Bei CMW die Rainshadow XST Serie ist auf jeden Fall auch einen Blick wert.
Sind etwas schneller als die Tusk, was man nicht unbedingt braucht, schaden kanns aber auch nicht.
Volker (Margaux) hat die Neue Harrison Interceptor, hat er aber glaube ich noch nicht an der Küste gehabt.
Fühlt sich aber sehr gut an!!!!
Wichtig, es muss die Neue sein!!!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Was ist denn mit Sundvogels Peitsche? Die hörte sich sehr interessant an...

Rainshadow XST - welche genau?

Dachte an die 1263f, aber das WG scheint mir hoch? Oder ist das real niedriger?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Momentan mache ich das mit der VHF 5-30, aber die ist zu derbe...

Die Interceptor hat CMW doch sicher auch da, oder? Auf dem Zettel für Samstag vermerkt...


----------



## fluefiske (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Hallo Stefan !
Das wär sie doch eventuell : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131982

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

@Stefan
Dann gibts da noch die passende *lange* VHF, die New Fast Interceptor, sogar ne VT. 

Bei den ganzen Batson's blickt anscheinend eh (noch) keiner komplett durch. 
Erich's Bericht zur XST 1263 liest sich, als sei es eine etwas leichtere Schwester zur VHF 3,20m 5-30g.
Genau wie die New Fast Interceptor 3,20m noch zarter seiner dürfte. Massig Auswahl.

Schnur mußt Du noch definieren, wird aber wohl dünnes Geflecht?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Ja, dünne geflochtene sollte es sein...

Die lange VHF kenne ich leider noch nicht, mal sehen ob der Samstag da Aufschluß bringt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die lange VHF kenne ich leider noch nicht, mal sehen ob der Samstag da Aufschluß bringt...


Ja, muss ja eine aufgebaute mitbringen zum vergleichen. 

Dann ein Blank vom Christian dazu - für die Differenz, und alle interessanten Blanks dagegen vergleichen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Moinsen Erich, genau die Rute hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Ich habe ja die kleine Schwester, die 1143f und die ist schon klasse.

Hast du mit der 1263 jetzt mal drillen können? Wie ist die Wurfperformance mit 20-25g? Überirdisch?

Meine kleine Spinne ist in jeder Beziehung überzeugend, sowas habe ich noch nirgendwo anders gesehen.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Hallo Uli!

Macht der längenunterschied 1263 / 1143 in der Wurfweite realistisch einen Unterschied ?

Vom WG her ist Deine Rute ja eher mein Range...

Hoffentlich hat CMW das Teil da, die Blanks möchte ich doch gerne mal am Samstag testen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Dann gibts da noch die passende *lange* VHF, die New Fast Interceptor, sogar ne VT.
> 
> Bei den ganzen Batson's blickt anscheinend eh (noch) keiner komplett durch.
> ...



Äh Det??? Du hast doch bisher weder die XST noch die neue IC in der Hand gehabt. Oder etwa doch? Die XST mit der VHF 5-30g zu vergleichen und die beiden Ruten ähnlich zu nennen ist schlichtweg Quatsch. Sorry, das ich dass so drastisch sagen muss. Die Fast IC ist deutlich zarter und hat mit einer VHF auch nix gemeinsam ihr WG liegt wohl eher bei 15g.

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass du alles mit der VHF vergleichst. Mag ja eine brauchbare Rute sein, aber damit macht doch Rapfenangeln keinen Spass. Dafür gibt es Blanks, die in dem Einsatzgebiet in einer völlig anderen Liga spielen. Stefan fragt hier eindeutig einen Mefospinnen ähnlichen Blank mit Substanz nach, also was soll der Quatsch?


----------



## fluefiske (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Hallo Uli !
Hatte sie in Norwegen im Einsatz,zwar keine Meerforellen,dafür aber einige kampfstarke Pollacks.Dieser Blank hat die Kraftpakete schnell müde gefedert.
WG. 20-25 ist optimal,geht noch etwas mehr,aber auch weniger.
Ich habe Deine Begeisterung für diese Blankserie mitbekommen und das wundert mich überhaupt nicht.
Bin mal gespannt,was die Jungs nach dem Besuch von CMW dazu sagen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo Uli!
> 
> Macht der längenunterschied 1263 / 1143 in der Wurfweite realistisch einen Unterschied ?
> 
> ...



Das WG von der 1143 liegt bei 5-15g. Ich denke, dass sie für Rapfen im Strom viel zu leicht ist. Die Wurfweite ist wirklich respektabel, aber wenn es mir darauf speziell an käme, würde ich eher ein optimales WG von 20-30g anstreben.

Hardi hat die 1263 auch und der meint, dass das Ding wirft wie Gift. Ist ja auch Erichs Einschätzung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

OK, WG 15g ist klar zu leicht.

Dann doch die "große Schwester", so ein Rapfen in der Strömung ist ja dann auch noch mal nicht so leicht zu bändigen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt,was die Jungs nach dem Besuch von CMW dazu sagen.


Richtig, dann kann mir der Uli nix mehr einfach so drüber erzählen! 

Mein Vergleichziehen bezog sich auf die relative Ähnlichkeit von Erichs Schilderung *seiner* XST und meiner VHF.
(Kurzinfo VHF: Die hat und kann 6-28g optimal voll Power, ab 6g kommt was von positiver Aufladung, bei 30g wirkt die Spitze das erste mal überlastet, aber auch fast 50g-Wobbler lassen sich noch gemütlich werfen).
Ich werde sie nebeneinander legen. 

Die neue Interceptor FA in 3,20m durfte ich schon ausgiebig aufgebaut begrabbeln, leider nicht voll ausprobieren. Der Blank hat sehr positiv gegenüber dem alten Harrison-Material gewonnen. Sieht mir nach einer guten L-Spinnrute aus, aber wohl nicht 20g mit vollem Druck.

Dass man gute Auswahl mit einer leichteren Version, einer L-Spinnrute und einer schwereren Version, einer ausgewachsenen M-Spinnrute von gar 10'6" 3,20m hat, sollte eigentlich inzwischen klar sein. 
Beides hat seine Vor+Nachteile, die M-Spinnrute kann aber da wo mehr Leistung gefordert wird (leicht zu erbringende Wurfweite auf Stunden, mehr Drillpower) gegenüber einer auf Leichtigkeit gebauten L-Spinnrute sehr viel mehr bieten.


----------



## Bellyboater (10. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Ich habe mit Herrn Weckesser auch schon wegen genau dem gleichen Anliegen telefoniert. Der Blank, den ich mir zuerst ausgesucht hatte, ist eindeutig zu leicht. Das war der IST-1142. Ich werde jetzt meine 1. Eigenbaurute auf Basis des IST-1264 aufbauen, welcher genau in mein Köderspektrum 10-20g passt und auch noch mit 25g klarkommen soll. Diesen lass ich aber noch auf 3,10m kürzen. Christian hat mir zugesagt, das das keinen Einfluss auf die Aktion hat.


----------



## Slotti (11. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Moin,

bin kein Meforutenfachmann 

aber vielleicht könnte dieser Blank auch in frage kommen : http://www.ch-rutenbaushop.de/epages/61681492.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61681492/Products/W1

könnt aber fast ne ecke zu kräftig sein


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Die Rute fischt meine ich der Freelander.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Ich weiss scon garnicht mehr wie ich am Samstag alles anschauen soll was mich so interessiert, da muss mir CMW ja einen eigenen "Einkaufsberater" zur Seite stellen... |bigeyes

Und das wo ich doch eigentlich nix kaufen will... |uhoh:

Der Kampf dauert noch an, aber je länger er dauert, um so näher kommt meine Niederlage...#c


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Du willst nix kaufen!
Höhö ich schmeiss mich weg.
Ich denk mal, wenn wir da weg, sind kauft Christian sich nen neues Auto.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

OK, kann er gerne, aber ich will es nicht alleine bezahlen. :vik:

Was nimmst Du? |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Wenn es passt.
Nen Rainshadow Blank fürs Belly (210 cm) und einen fürs Wobblerfischen (wohl XST 1025).

Aber erst mal "anfummeln".

Die langen XST interessieren mich natürlich auch brennend.


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die langen XST interessieren mich natürlich auch brennend.



Damit kann man sogar ganz ansehnliche Dorsche vom Grund pumpen


----------



## Bellyboater (11. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Herrn Weckesser auch schon wegen genau dem gleichen Anliegen telefoniert. Der Blank, den ich mir zuerst ausgesucht hatte, ist eindeutig zu leicht. Das war der IST-1142. Ich werde jetzt meine 1. Eigenbaurute auf Basis des IST-1264 aufbauen, welcher genau in mein Köderspektrum 10-20g passt und auch noch mit 25g klarkommen soll. Diesen lass ich aber noch auf 3,10m kürzen. Christian hat mir zugesagt, das das keinen Einfluss auf die Aktion hat.




Ich muss mich mal selber zitieren, weil ich doch nicht den Blank nehme. Der ist mir mit ca 120g zu schwer. Ich habe mich jetzt für http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...6&CatId=103&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where= entschieden, davon den letzten. Der hat ein Gewicht von ca 90g. Das Köderspektrum ist ähnlich dem erst genannten. Ich hab mir gleich ein Komplett-Bausatz zusammenstellen lassen und freu mich jetzt schon wie ein kleiner Junge.|supergri


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das WG von der 1143 liegt bei 5-15g. Ich denke, dass sie für Rapfen im Strom viel zu leicht ist. Die Wurfweite ist wirklich respektabel, aber wenn es mir darauf speziell an käme, würde ich eher ein optimales WG von 20-30g anstreben.
> 
> Hardi hat die 1263 auch und der meint, dass das Ding wirft wie Gift. Ist ja auch Erichs Einschätzung.




Hi,
Hardi hat aber die 1264 und nicht die 1263, oder vertue ich mich?
Vielleicht hat er auch beide |supergri
TL


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Ähja richtig, sorry da habe ich mich vertan. Hardis Rute ist eher so ein Dorschtrümmerstecken ab 25g aufwärts.


----------



## Bellyboater (17. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Mein Paket ist heute angekommen. Ich musste nun leider feststellen, das der gesamte Griff nur knapp 1cm kürzer ist als an meiner Fenwick Ironfeather. Dies ist mir jedoch noch gut 4-5cm zu lang. Die Abschlusskappe ist leider recht lang (ich find die doch so:l). Ich habe noch eine sehr kleine Abschlusskappe. Kann ich die nun dafür nehmen und die evtl. auftretende Kopflastigkeit mit einem eingeklebten Gegengewicht ausgleichen?

oben Fenwick unten Rainshadow (erst mal nur zusammengesteckt)






oben Rainshadow unten Fenwick


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Schaut schick aus. Probiers doch erstmal aus. Am WE ist Küstentime...


----------



## Bellyboater (17. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Am WE ist Küstentime...



1. Schaff ich das bis dahin auf keinen Fall.
2. Komm ich die nächsten 2 Wochenenden auch nicht an die Küste.:c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Da ham' wir mal wieder ein Griffproblem 



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Mein Paket ist heute angekommen. Ich musste nun leider feststellen, das der gesamte Griff nur knapp 1cm kürzer ist als an meiner Fenwick Ironfeather. Dies ist mir jedoch noch gut 4-5cm zu lang.


Hast Du das so bestellt?



> oben Fenwick unten Rainshadow (erst mal nur zusammengesteckt)


Die Rute ist doch noch gar nicht gebaut und verklebt!?
Einfach den Kork kürzen, ist ganz einfach, vor allem oben am Rollenhalter. Ein bischen nachschmiergeln und gut ... :m


----------



## Bellyboater (17. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Ja, hab ich. Allerdings hab ich bei der Bestellung nicht an die Länge der Abschlusskappe gedacht|rotwerden

Aber dann geht mir doch wieder "Grifflänge" verloren, oder nicht?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Hi,
die kleine Ersatz-Abschlusskappe ist doch optimal.
Einfach vorher ein paar Bleikügelchen in den Blank kleben (mit 2K-Harz) bis er ausgewogen ist und dann die Kappe drauf.
Welcher Blank ist es denn? Der 1143?
Wenn ja, bin ich wegen des angepeilten Wg mal gespannt.
Die Korkqualität sieht sehr gut aus. Was hat der hintere Griff gekostet?
TL


----------



## Bellyboater (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

@ TollerHecht

Mir geht es dabei um die Gesamtlänge. Die Grifflänge allein ist ja schon einiges kürzer (siehe 1.Bild) und soll auch von der Länge so sein. Dann bleibt mir wohl nur, die schicke Abschlusskappe nicht zu verbauen:c

@ Mr.Spock

Jupp, genau um den Blank handelt es sich. Ich möchte mit der Rute etwa 10 - 20g, max. 25g werfen.
Der Griff liegt bei 30€.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Xst???


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

@ BB: Nimm die Abschlusskappe doch für deine nächste Rute...
Verwendest du auch Ringe von Batson?
Ein um 25 cm eingekürzter 10'6'' RX7 Blank hätte sicher auch nicht mehr gewogen.

Die Blanknummern der verschiedenen Serien sind bei den US-Herstellern immer gleich. Bei Batson gibt es den Blank aus RX6, RX7 und RX8 Kohlefaser. Welche anderen Hersteller ihn noch anbieten weiß ich nicht. Loomis bestimmt.


----------



## Bellyboater (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Xst???



Nein, SH. (Salmon/Steelhead) Ist ein RX6.

@ Mr.Spock
Nein, ich hab einen Fuji-SIC Ringsatz.

Mir ging es auch ein wenig um den Preis. Da dies meine 1. Eigenbau-Spinnrute sein wird, wollte ich nicht gleich so bärenmäßig viel dafür ausgeben sondern erst mal testen. Wenn es mir gefällt und ich irgendwann mal wieder Bock auf ne neue Gerte habe, wird es mit Sicherheit noch höherwertiger.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Fuji Sic ist schon absolut top. Hochwertiger geht es nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die Blanknummern der verschiedenen Serien sind bei den US-Herstellern immer gleich. Bei Batson gibt es den Blank aus RX6, RX7 und RX8 Kohlefaser. Welche anderen Hersteller ihn noch anbieten weiß ich nicht. Loomis bestimmt.



Loomis verwendet Batson-Blanks?


----------



## Bellyboater (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Fuji Sic ist schon absolut top. Hochwertiger geht es nicht.



Naja, wenn ich die Preise so sehe, wird es wohl noch höherwertiger gehen. Ich hab jetzt ca 40€ dafür bezahlt und es geht ja auch weit über 100€. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die total grundlos so teuer sind.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Nen Titan Ringsatz geht natürlich auch.

Gold Cermet ist mehr was für die Show.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Dort stand nichts vom Rahmenmaterial - drauf rumreit.
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass du wirklich sehr gute Ringe verbaust.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Thilo hat Recht.

Hattest Du eigentlich die XST 1263 und 1264 schon mal fertig gebaut in der Hand??


----------



## Bellyboater (18. November 2008)

*AW: Weitwurf-Spinnrute - Blank gesucht!*

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bausatz.






Ich hab mir jetzt was Anderes als Abschluss ausgedacht. Und zwar einfach ein Korkabschluss mit ggf. Kontergewicht.


----------

